# Well that was a slip up



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Feb 27, 2009)

I had to put this in entertainment. The content is merely humorous and is not theological.

So anyway, my cousin went to a local charismatic church and the worship leader made a bit of a goof. She stood up before everyone while "worshipping" and cried "I believe Christ rose and died again." There was a bit of gasp and laughter about this while some people obviously didn't get it. (I could make some comments about that but now I am restrained because this is the entrainment section).


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 27, 2009)

We have a dear preacher friend who said he once used the phrase during a sermon, "shaking our faces in the Fist of God".


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 27, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> We have a dear preacher friend who said he once used the phrase during a sermon, "shaking our faces in the Fist of God".



I dare say that is exactly what sinners do.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 27, 2009)

I had to have my senior sermon in seminary video taped because the prof who was evaluating couldn't attend. I preached on Luke 4, and while preaching and referencing v. 22, instead of saying "Is this not Joseph's son?", I said, "Is this not Jesus' son?" Since it was on video, of course the prof caught it.

I am very thankful I was allowed to graduate and was not labeled a heretic...


----------



## Theognome (Feb 27, 2009)

During a sermon, our former pastor once spoke about the Canons of Dirt.

Theognome


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 27, 2009)

Theognome said:


> During a sermon, our former pastor once spoke about the Canons of Dirt.
> 
> Theognome


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 27, 2009)

Had a old southern preacher that talked about Deuterominy (like hominy I guess) instead of Deuteronomy.


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 27, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> > We have a dear preacher friend who said he once used the phrase during a sermon, "shaking our faces in the Fist of God".
> ...



Well, I'm certain that he'd be glad to know it wasn't really an error - such is our depravity!  Talk about a win-win situation! He reversed his words and made people laugh, but still got the doctrine right!


----------



## Skyler (Feb 27, 2009)

I can totally see myself doing something like that...


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Theognome (Feb 28, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


>



Martin, when you post something with only an innocuous smiley, it seems that your sig line is what you meant. So I was trying to figure out why you would say, "God! Look not at my heart, I beg you! You will in it only find reasons to sentence me, twice to Hell!" in regards to sermon bloopers.

Theognome


----------



## Jon 316 (Feb 28, 2009)

I once thanked God in a public meeting for 'taking us from life to death'!

-----Added 2/28/2009 at 05:19:55 EST-----



Joshua said:


> Back when I was a flamin' Arminyan, and "led worship," I was once singing this song "I Can Only Imagine" (it was before it had become wildly popular) and instead of singing, "Surrounded by Your [God's] glory" I was apparently so "into the spirit," that I sang, "surrounded by _my_ glory."




so you were once an arminian Josh? And semi charismatic by the sound of it...What happened, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Jon 316 (Feb 28, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Jon 316 said:
> 
> 
> > I once thanked God in a public meeting for 'taking us from life to death'!
> ...



the 'semi-charismatic' comment (assumption) was related to your 'in the spirit' comment, which is primarily (although not exclusively) charismatic jargon.


----------



## Timothy William (Feb 28, 2009)

The best (or worst) such slip I heard in real life was at an Anglican church many years ago. In a sermon on marriage, the pastor said:
"wives, if you have a problem with your husband, take it to God in prayer. The same for husbands, whatever issue you have with your wife, take it to the Lord. In fact, let God manage all of your affairs."


----------



## Whitefield (Feb 28, 2009)

Once at a funeral I intended to say "none of us are getting out of here alive" to draw attention to our mortality. However, it came out "none of you are getting out of here alive" and I guess it sounded more threatening than I had intended. Needless to say there were some anxious folk in that room.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Feb 28, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> > We have a dear preacher friend who said he once used the phrase during a sermon, "shaking our faces in the Fist of God".
> ...



Ahh, you beat me to the punch!


----------

